# Gundam battlefield tank



## whitehotholden (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello all my name is Brian and this is my first planted tank. It's a 25 gallon with many fish shrimps and all live plants and moss. Hope u like please comment.


----------



## whitehotholden (Mar 23, 2015)

These are early pics more to follow


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Hahahah, nice!


----------



## whitehotholden (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## smokingfish81 (Mar 25, 2015)

I wish I kept all my gundams and revotechs...

Looks awesome!
Don't you wish they were remote controlled with LEDs and such?


----------



## whitehotholden (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah I plan on added led lighting soon


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

BTW, the plant in the back right corner isn't suitable for submersed culture in the long run.


----------

